
Norwegian time machine for photos – using Google Maps - alsvartr
http://tidsmaskinen.no/
======
DrScump
A descriptive English article on this was posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10504662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10504662)

~~~
alsvartr
There are similarities, but it's not the same site as referred to in that
article.

